# How should DVDs/BluRay start up?



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

So, here is the scenario.... and it applies to both BluRay as well as DVD. Warner Bros. early DVD releases as well as BluRay releases had you insert the disc, and after the copyright/home video release video, it would start playing the movies. Other studios release the discs that end up taking you to a menu where you would select to play the movie. So, which do you prefer?


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Either is ok with me, although I favor the menu a little bit because I can set audio options.

What I don't like is 20 minutes of trailers that you can't skip. I do actually watch them, the first time I watch the disc, but if I own it, it's frustrating.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

This:

*go directly to the main menu, and I have to select "Play Movie". The movie does not start playing after a timeout.*

I like to set any audio settings that might need setting as well as see if there's any previews or special features we want to watch first.

Sometimes, after putting the movie in, it takes up to 15 minutes to gather everyone up, make the popcorn, etc., so I certainly don't want the movie to start on its own.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

I too prefer going directly to the main menu so I can select audio options.


----------



## pfp (Apr 28, 2009)

Kind of makes me think of this:


----------



## klang (Oct 14, 2003)

I don't buy as many disks as I used to but I can only think of one Blu-Ray disk that did not default to the best audio track. It was a crapshoot with DVD's when they first came out but I think now they usually default to the 5.1 surround track.


----------



## Go Beavs (Nov 18, 2008)

Stuart Sweet said:


> Either is ok with me, although I favor the menu a little bit because I can set audio options.
> 
> What I don't like is 20 minutes of trailers that you can't skip. I do actually watch them, the first time I watch the disc, but if I own it, it's frustrating.





spartanstew said:


> This:
> 
> *go directly to the main menu, and I have to select "Play Movie". The movie does not start playing after a timeout.*
> 
> ...





MysteryMan said:


> I too prefer going directly to the main menu so I can select audio options.


Add me to this list.

Like the others, I like setting the audio options before starting the movie (even though my wife thinks it's a little silly ).

And yeah, I don't like seeing all those previews over and over again each time I start the disc. I wish it were easier to get through all of those...


----------



## BosFan (Sep 28, 2009)

Really as long as it doesn't play all the previews and other junk I'm good but overall I like pressing play after seeing the main menu.


----------



## jazzyd971fm (Sep 1, 2007)

spartanstew said:


> This:
> 
> *go directly to the main menu, and I have to select "Play Movie". The movie does not start playing after a timeout.*
> 
> I like to set any audio settings that might need setting as well as see if there's any previews or special features we want to watch first.


 +1 This is my preferred option.


----------



## B Newt (Aug 12, 2007)

After I insert the blueray, I like to get my snacks and drinks ready while the disk is booting up. Then I can start the movie when I am fully settled down on the couch.


----------

